# Word of the Day:  Taradiddle



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2021)

*Taradiddle. *This word references someone or something that is filled with pretentious nonsense or something that is a lie. A great example of this is that classic fisherman’s tale of how big the fish he caught was. Usually the fisherman is lying or at least exaggerating about the fish, especially if he (or she) didn’t keep the fish.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

I haven't heard this word before. It has a fun sound to it!

Does the word, _Taradiddle, _refer to the person who tells the tale, or to the tall tale, itself?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I haven't heard this word before. It has a fun sound to it!
> 
> Does the word, _Taradiddle, _refer to the person who tells the tale, or to the tall tale, itself?


First time I've heard it too. I think taradiddle refers to the tale - a tall-tale. Like falderol and horsefeathers.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

Well, falderol and horsefeathers! That's quite a taradiddle, if I ever did hear one!  

Though, it might be correct, to say that I might have known a taradiddle or two, back in my school days.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Usually the fisherman is lying or at least exaggerating about the fish, especially if he (or she) didn’t keep the fish.



Ruthanne, I am sure if you asked the teller of the _taradiddle,
*why* he or she, did not keep the fish, _they could certainly tell a whopper of a reason!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Ruthanne, I am sure if you asked the teller of the _taradiddle,
> *why* he or she, did not keep the fish, _they could certainly tell a whopper of a reason!


Yeah, you'd just be asking for more taradiddle. Taradiddle on taradiddle sprinkled in horsefeathers and topped with a big fat falderol.


----------



## RnR (Dec 20, 2021)

Wonderful word and suits our current Australian Prime Minister perfectly.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I haven't heard this word before. It has a fun sound to it!
> 
> Does the word, _Taradiddle, _refer to the person who tells the tale, or to the tall tale, itself?


Someone or something so I think either one.


----------

